# Off to Scandinavia!



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

the van is already fully laden, waiting on the driveway. And this evening we will leave for this year's summer vacation in Scandinavia. Next Monday we are on the ferry from Kiel to Oslo, then, well, we haven't planned that far...  

Maybe, if I catch a Wi-Fi, I will show up here from time to time, otherwise I will be back in four weeks.

Have a good time!

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gerhard;

You lucky thing, any room for a stowaway?

Gute Reise!

pete


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

and we are back. Unfortunately... Could have stayed at least another month, but for some obscure reasons our employers did not want us to. :wink: 

We had a splendid time in Norway, and we were very lucky with the weather. 

New entries and updates in the sites database will follow soon.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome back, Gerhard. Glad you had a great time, but I think we need to do something about this 'work' thing - it keeps getting in the way of life :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Willkommen zu Hause!

Sounds like you had a great time Gerhard.

Just out of interest, did you see many British motorhomes on your travels?

pete


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Peejay,

und vielen Dank! :wink:



peejay said:


> Just out of interest, did you see many British motorhomes on your travels?


Only very few. Maybe five or so.

In fact, I was surprised a little bit because this year for the first time the German MHs were clearly outnumbered. By local, Norwegian MHs.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

